# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Hội Chợ Nhựa – Cao Su K2013

## Golden Tours

*Chương trình tham dự Hội chợ Thương Mại Quốc tế lớn nhất thế giới chuyên ngành Nhựa – Cao Su tại Châu âu – Düsseldorf  (Đức) K2013*  



*DÜSSELDORF
Khởi hành: 14/10 – 20/10/2013

**
*


 *Thông tin triển lãm:*
Đây là một trong những hội chợ quốc tế thương mại lớn nhất thế giới tổ chức 03 năm 1 lần có chất  lượng hàng đầu về hàng hóa và dịch vụ cho lĩnh vực chất dẻo và cao su.

*Thông tin sản phẩm:*

Nguyên vật liệu và thiết bị phụ trợMáy móc thiết bị cho ngành công nghiệp nhựa và cao suDịch vụ cho ngành công nghiệp nhựa và cao su 

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*NGÀY 01 (14/10) : TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH / HÀ NỘI – FRANKFURT*

Hướng dẫn viên Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài  làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Frankfurt. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 02 (15/10): FRANKFURT – COLOGNE – DÜSSELDORF (Ăn ba bữa)*
Đến Frankfurt lúc 06 giờ sáng, sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn đưa đi ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. Sau đó, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Cologne:


_ Nhà thờ Dom –_ còn gọi _nhà thờ Thánh Barthmolaeus_ hay chiếc cầu nối liền trời đất với hai ngọn tháp sừng sững cao ngất trời. 
Tiếp tục di chuyển về Düsseldorf - thủ phủ của bang Nordrhein –Westfalen, là một trong năm thành phố quan trọng của nước Đức (ngoài Frankfurt am Main, Berlin, Hamburg và München) 

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.



*NGÀY 03 (16/10):  DÜSSELDORF – K 2013 (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm *tham dự Lễ Khai Mạc Hội chợ Quốc tế chuyên ngành Nhựa – Cao Su – K 2013.*
               Địa chỉ: *Düsseldorf Exhibition Centre*
Stockumer Kirchstr. 61, D-40474 Düsseldorf
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ và đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Trang web về hội chợ: http://www.k-online.de/
*
NGÀY 04 (17/10): DÜSSELDORF – K 2013 (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm *tham dự* *Hội chợ Quốc tế  chuyên ngành Nhựa – Cao Su – K 2013.*
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ và đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.




*NGÀY 05 (18/10): DÜSSELDORF – K 2013 – FRANKFURT (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm Tham dự *Hội chợ Quốc tế  chuyên ngành Nhựa – Cao Su – K 2013.*
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ đưa về Frankfurt ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 06 (19/10) FRANKFURT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, Ăn trưa)*
Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thành phố Frankfurt:  

*Nhà thờ ở Frankfurt*_, Tòa nhà Romer – nguyên là tòa thị sảnh thành phố Frankfurt,_ *Nhà thờ Thánh Paul* 
Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay



*NGÀY 07 (20/10): FRANKFURT – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI.*
Đến sân bay Nội Bài/ Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội chợ.

*Giá Dịch Vụ chương trình chính: Liên hệ*

(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)

*Sau khi kết thúc Chương trình Hội Chợ, nếu Doanh nghiệp có kế hoạch tham quan Du lịch Châu âu Mùa Thu, xin giới thiệu chương trình sau:*

*Châu âu 4 nước (6 ngày – 5 đêm) tham quan hầm rượu nổi tiếng tại Reims (Pháp)*
 
*NGÀY 05 (18/10):* *DÜSSELDORF – AMSTERDAM* (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm Tham dự *Hội chợ Quốc tế chuyên ngành Nhựa – Cao Su – K 2013.*
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Khởi hành đi Amsterdam. Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố nhộn nhịp Hà Lan về đêm.

*NGÀY 06 (19/10): AMSTERDAM* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi miền ngoại ô Zaanse Schans tham quan:

*Cối xây gió*_,_ một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan.*Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai.*  
Trở về Amsterdam ăn trưa. Tham quan: 

Chụp hình* Cung điện Hoàng Gia, quảng trường* *Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà gia trung tâm**.**Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương**Du thuyền trên kênh đào ngắm cảnh.*  
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 



*NGÀY 07** (20/10)**: AMSTERDAM –* *BRUSSELS – LUXEMBOURG (*Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành thủ đô nước Bỉ - Brussels. Đến nơi, ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tham quan: 

*Quảng trường Grand Place –* khu phố cổ đẹp nhất Brussels được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa Thế giới, gồm tòa đô chính, nhà Maison du Duc (Nhà của công tước),..*Tượng chú bé đứng tè* *Manneken Pis* – biểu tượng nổi tiếng của nước Bỉ.Chụp hình* bảo tàng phân tử* *Atomium*, một công trình được xây dựng cho hội chợ quốc tế tại Bruxelles (Expo '58), có chiều cao 103m. 
Tiếp tục khởi hành đến Luxembourg. Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.



*NGÀY 0**8 (21/10)* : *LUXEMBOURG – RHEIMS – PARIS (*Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan *Vương Quốc Luxembourg* – Trái tim xanh của Châu Âu, đất nước có diện tích nhỏ nhất Châu Âu nằm giữa Bỉ và Pháp. Luxembourg là nơi được Liên minh châu Âu đặt nhiều trụ sở hành chính quan trọng như Tòa án châu Âu, Văn phòng Kiểm toán châu Âu, Ngân hàng đầu tư châu Âu:  

*Vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit.*  

*Quảng trường D'armes* ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng Pétrusse.*Quảng trường Marché Aux Poissons* – sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc thời trung cổ. 
Di chuyển đi Reims (Pháp) ăn trưa, tham quan: 

*Nhà thờ Notre Dame De Reims, nhà thờ* *St*. *Remi* được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa Thế giới*Tham quan hầm rượu Champagne Martel*, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu Champagne trong các tầng hầm, khám phá qui trình lên men, ủ rượu,… và nếm thử 3 hương vị rượu đặc trưng tại đây. 
Tiếp tục đến Paris ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 



*NGÀY 09 (22/10): PARIS – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan: 

*Bảo tàng Louvre** –* viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật  trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 

*Khải Hoàn Môn,* một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp, *Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris**,* tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.*Đi cáp treo lên tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur* nằm trên đỉnh đồi Montmartre.*Tháp Eiffel* (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.*Tự do mua sắm (nếu còn thời gian)* 
Sau khi ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*NGÀY 10 (23/10): TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chào tạm biệt và kết thúc chuyến đi 

*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ:* *Liên Hệ*
 
*Bao gồm*:

Vé máy bay như chương trình .Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường*Lệ phí visa Châu Âu*Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế. Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế theo chương trình. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.Khách sạn 3 sao – 4 sao  (Phòng đôi or phòng 3 vì lý do giới tính)Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.Thư mời tham dự hội chợ.*Vé vào cổng Hội chợ ( 03 ngày) nếu Doanh nghiệp nào đã có vé vào cổng Hội chợ thì trừ đi Chi phí: 2,500,000 VNĐ/ 1 vé* 

*Không bao gồm*:

Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành)Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….*Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (165,000 VNĐ/khách/ngày).*Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có). 

*Ghi chú*:

_Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành._*Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa, Phí dịch vụ thư mời: 5,500,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách*Trong trường hợp  chương trình tham quan Châu âu 4 nước chỉ có 10 – 14 khách đăng ký: Phụ thu 5 triệu/ Khách 
*Golden Tours  Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Tham Dự Hội Chợ Thành Công*


*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Công ty Golden Tours*
* Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437*
* Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
* Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn* 
* Website: www.goldentours.vn ; Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------

